
Perkins Loan program used by 1,000 area college students lapses - fahimulhaq
http://www.poughkeepsiejournal.com/story/news/local/new-york/2015/10/12/loan-program-used-area-college-students-lapses/73846122/
======
bro-stick
University education in the US is overpriced and over-commoditized.

The inane mantra of education always equivocates to "better," when it doesn't
consider skills employers need nor fostering critical thinking or curiosity,
cramming rote memorization and inaccurate Pearson slides down students'
throats... It's too commercial.

Granted the good, small universities (i.e., Amherst) are still overpriced
compared to other countries which greatly subsidize their students, but at
least there is value compared to large, anonymous campuses which are primarily
focused on churning out sheepskins as cheaply as possible.

See also: the math lecturer at UCB (a large campus) whom seemed to be fired by
teaching too well, when the dept wanted low-quality, high-volume "McTeaching."

